# Weird period starting CD22???



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay... so yesterday I started my period... BUT

-It was CD22 ... making it thus a 21-day cycle.... my cycles are usually 29 or 30 days long and have never been shorter than 25 days, and that was only once

-I have no cramps or, uh, weird poo as I always do

-It's nowhere near as heavy as usual

I took a pg test in case maybe this is implantation bleeding (not that it would show positive at this point) and got a weird barely-visible SKINNY line (but it's one of those blue +/- ones, so I think it was just a bleed into a crease on the test -- like on poas.com). So I took ANOTHER that was a pink | | and got nada.

The only thing I can think of is that I've been megadosing on C (ascorbic acid)... could that give me a weird early asymptomatic period???


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

No clue, sorry but I would think the bleeding might increase over the next few days? I have had bleeding in a viable pregnancy, but it always accompanied lots of cramping, same thing with a m/c, lots of cramping. Maybe you ovulated very early this month.


----------

